# Bullseye



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2017)

Reason for this thread: This past Friday, I was mowing grass in the afternoon, and later that day, noticed a bite on my lower leg.  It looked like it might be a tick, and I tried to remove it without success.  On Saturday it had a red rash around it, and on Sunday I went to the Absolute Primary Care and they gave me a script for Antibiotics. (2 weeks).  This is a first for me, and I recently read that mini-ticks are around, and are the size of a pencil point, to small to be seen or felt.  (I do use bug off spray, and will use more.)


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 12, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> ... and they gave me a script for Antibiotics. 92 weeks).  This is a first for me, and I recently read that mini-ticks are around, and are the size of a pencil point, to small to be seen or felt.  (I do use bug off spray, and will use more.)



Am I understanding correctly,  92 weeks of antibiotics ?!!   I might go 7-10 days taking them.  You would have nipped Lyme disease in the bud by starting so early, I think.

 I've had the mini-tick bites. Thought they were just baby ticks. 

_"Seed tick bites can cause intense itching in humans and pets. Seed ticks are nothing but the larval forms (or smaller versions) of dog ticks."

_Insects of all kinds are bad this year down here because we had a very mild winter.  I've apparently tracked fleas in the house from the yard on my clothes.  They found my cat. She is 100% indoor.  I've been running around the house in white socks checking my feet every few steps. Dosed the cat with Frontline.  

 I think we should learn how to capture and eat insects.  They seem to be taking over.  Might as well make good use of them.  Ha!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2017)

NOT 92 weeks.  The 9 was meant to be a parenthesis. (2 weeks)




...have Jiminy Cricket over for lunch!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 12, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> NOT 92 weeks.  The 9 was meant to be a parenthesis. (2 weeks)



Ooops!   I should have figured that out.  I know treatment of "advanced" Lyme disease is a long drawn out process.  I guess I thought maybe they were giving you enough to cover all possibilities from now on into the future.  {dunce cap on}


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 12, 2017)

I could eat bugs and worms as long as they didn't move, and were ground up, like flour, so you couldn't see any of the parts, and made into chocolate cake.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 12, 2017)

This should get you started.

https://www.cricketflours.com/cricket-flour-chocolate-cake/


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2017)

Bullseye, Bea!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 12, 2017)

Sorry, Meanderer, not ground fine enough.   Scanning the picture I can see legs and feelers.  

Why are they picking on sweet little crickets that only make the night sound beautiful?     Why not fire ants!!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## dpwspringer (Jun 13, 2017)

Meanderer said:


>



That's a good one!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 16, 2017)

Brazilian Scientists Are Making Bread with Cockroach Flour

The roaches used are sanitized and bred in laboratories.  Not your usual household riff-raff.



Bread dough and final loaf. [I don't care much for seeing all those specks and dots in the dough. ]


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2017)

Nancy, I don't think the world is ready for Cockroach bread!


NancyNGA said:


> Brazilian Scientists Are Making Bread with Cockroach Flour
> 
> The roaches used are sanitized and bred in laboratories.  Not your usual household riff-raff.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2017)

Nice sign, Bea! The bullseye is probably their name for their rivet.  At their press conference, a reporter wanted to ask "a larger,more overall" question.  The owner said "wait a minute, til I put on my larger overalls"!



			
				Aunt Bea;646964

 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 16, 2017)

nancynga said:


> brazilian scientists are making bread with cockroach flour
> 
> the roaches used are sanitized and bred in laboratories.  Not your usual household riff-raff.
> 
> ...



yuck yuck yuck yuck


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Geezerette (Oct 8, 2019)

2 burning questions: would vegans eat insects 🕷?
Nobody better eat the pollinators!
And if range cattle eat nothing but grasses why isn’t beef considered a plant based food?


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 8, 2019)

I have no beef with vegetarians!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2019)

https://www.foxnews.com/health/connecticut-third-mosquito-eee-death


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 8, 2019)

_*"Approximately one-third of patients who contract EEE will die, and there is no specific treatment for the virus." *_

The active ingredient in BullsEye Bug Repellent is IR3535®. It repels mosquitoes that may transmit _Zika, Chikungunya, Dengue Fever, and West Nile Virus_ for up to 8 hours. It offers proven, strong protection when you need it most.

Ideal for extreme environments
Non-Greasy / Odorless
DEET free
Formulated with Dry-Feel Technologies
Repels mosquitoes, ticks, chiggers and biting flies up to 8-hour
Repels mosquitoes that may transmit the Zika, Chikungunya, Dengue Fever, and West Nile Virus
Repels ticks that may transmit Lyme Disease


----------



## Judycat (Oct 8, 2019)

Better get a case.


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 8, 2019)

Geezerette said:


> 2 burning questions: would vegans eat insects 🕷?
> Nobody better eat the pollinators!
> And if range cattle eat nothing but grasses why isn’t beef considered a plant based food?



1. NEVER.
2. Huh?


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/health/connecticut-third-mosquito-eee-death


That is some scary stuff, RR!  Maybe Batman should cancel his Mosquito Platter? (post #15)


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2019)

Life in the Town of "Bullseye"....Fort Smith Arkansas!




Expect the unexpected!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2019)

Bullseye Grill


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> That is some scary stuff, RR!  Maybe Batman should cancel his Mosquito Platter? (post #15)


yes he should! You bring up a point...we are low on bats and frogs, too. hmmmm.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2019)

Forget the "EASY" button!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2019)

1988 Bulls Eye BBQ Sauce "Gary Leffew" TV Commercial


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2019)

*What Is Killing the Bats? (LINK)*
Can scientists stop white-nose syndrome, a new disease that is killing bats in catastrophic numbers?

*"To the Bat Cave.......!"*






In the worst animal epidemic in years, white-nose syndrome threatens to wipe out some bat species.       (Lynda Richardson)


"Barton and Slack are good friends, and they work together often even though they have different passions. Barton is interested in bats because they live in caves. Slack is interested in caves because they’re home to bats. Barton has a map of South Dakota’s Wind Cave tattooed on her arm. Slack has a tiny silhouette of a bat tattooed behind her ear."

"They both know that somewhere in this cave, even on these bats, may lie spores of the fungus _Geomyces destructans_, which is devastating hibernating bat populations in the Northeastern United States. The fungus appears to be the cause of a disease called white-nose syndrome, which has killed more than a million bats in the past four years. It even threatens some of the continent’s most abundant bat species with extinction."


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> The fungus appears to be the cause of a disease called white-nose syndrome,


Exactly right. It's sad.....they were a big eater of mosquitoes.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 10, 2019)

Hit the Weight-Loss Bull’s-Eye (LINK)

"Is your quest to shed those extra pounds on target or way off the mark? We asked _MF_ weight-loss adviser Christopher Mohr, Ph.D.,R.D., to weigh in on what works and what doesn’t."


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 12, 2019)

Bullseye!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2019)




----------

